# Depressed ENTP in the houssssse.



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

But I don't wanna add a message  But hey, might as well tell youse (!!!!) what my Enneagram thing is. I always seem to get typed as a 4 followed by a 5 or vice versa. The Keys 2 Cognition site told me that's most common in INFPs but I'm pretty certain I'm not an I (even though I'm one step away form becoming a total recluse at school. And home to be honest...) And yeah, it's true I always score very low on my T function... I'm still fairly sure I'm not an F. But yeah. Give us a shout brozoes!

Interesting fact: When you blush, the lining of your stomach also turns red. So I'm Bangladeshi. So I can't exactly blush. Well, I can, but it's pretty inconspicuous. So if you're nuts and in my area and have a hell bent need to know if I'm blushing or not, just cut me open and check. Though this wouldn't really be a valid experiment since you have no control... I guess you could cut me when you are certain I'm not blushing, sew me back together, then cut me open again when you think I might be blushing to check. Or if you know some stuff about laproscopic surgery, stick a optic fibre in me and observe.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings atomisedmonk and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum atomisedmonk. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum *:happy:


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Atomised Monk (that name makes me think 'the last airbender')  Welcome to the forums. I don't think you'll remain depressed on here. Hope to read you around get it ?  read you around... LAWL. anyway, welcome.


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

ENTP's depressed??? I didn't even know such a thing was possible!!!!

Might be the 4w5 thing....basically, you are messed in the head.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

IMPOSTER!! No _true_ ENTP would *EVER* admit his/her's depression, only become a bit more of an asshole. Nah, im just playing, you're the second 4w5 ENTP to come here. Marked174 is the other one, and I am certain you will get along with him better than you will with me.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello, welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear you are depressed.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome to PerC!!


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

*Welcome to the forum :laughing:*


----------



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Willy said:


> Hi Atomised Monk (that name makes me think 'the last airbender')  Welcome to the forums. I don't think you'll remain depressed on here. Hope to read you around get it ?  read you around... LAWL. anyway, welcome.


Are you also another one who when hearing of James Cameron's Avatar thought of The Last Airbender? :crazy: There's a Facebook group. :laughing:



sinistralpal said:


> ENTP's depressed??? I didn't even know such a thing was possible!!!!
> 
> Might be the 4w5 thing....basically, you are messed in the head.


Yeah, the lack of power at my age and freedom in my culture is just messing with my head.



Narcissistic said:


> IMPOSTER!! No _true_ ENTP would *EVER* admit his/her's depression, only become a bit more of an asshole. Nah, im just playing, you're the second 4w5 ENTP to come here. Marked174 is the other one, and I am certain you will get along with him better than you will with me.


That's interesting. I'll tell whoever will listen I'm depressed! Not really.

Thanks for mentioning Marked174 - I'll go look him up. But I can't leave him a visitor message because I haven't posted f***ing 15 times! Although I could separate this post into 10... Nah.



skycloud86 said:


> *Welcome to the forum *:happy:


Ayyyyy :wink:



NightSkyGirl said:


> Hello, welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear you are depressed.  Hope you feel better soon.


Before checking your profile I assumed you were an ENTP and I was like WTF  As far as I know, ENTPs don't usually offer concentrated sympathy that easily... :crazy:



bionic said:


> Welcome to PerC!!


"PerC"? ...I like it!



Elessar said:


> *Welcome to the forum :laughing:*


I would translate 'thanks' in another language to shake things up a little but ceebs Googling it. I'll write the Bengali translation phonetically spelt out with standard English characters though: DHONO BADH!

Okay, I can be bothered now:
.. -.- -. --- .-- .-- .... .- - -.-- --- ..- -.. .. -.. .-.. .- ... - ... ..- -- -- . .-. .-.-.- <-- 'Thanks' in Morse code.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello and welcome :happy:


----------



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mechanic Woman! Hullo!


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Hang in there, buddy. We all get depressed at times; I know how it goes.

Welcome to PC! Hopefully you find what you're looking for here :happy:


----------



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Lightning said:


> Hang in there, buddy. We all get depressed at times; I know how it goes.
> 
> Welcome to PC! Hopefully you find what you're looking for here :happy:


Thanks man. :happy: I also frequently refer to my homies as 'buddy'.


----------



## JJMTBC (Jun 4, 2010)

welcome to the forum! compelling intro


----------



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

JJMTBC said:


> welcome to the forum! compelling intro


Thanks JJMTBC :crazy:. Gosh PerC members are so hospitable!

But wait... I can't help but notice a certain tinge of sarcasm. :laughing:


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome! Enjoy!:happy:


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Bro, you are one interesting pickle! Thing. Person. 

Depression's just a buncha chemicalz, all you's gotta do is find a way to rearrange 'em - and there are innumerable ways to do that! Easier said than done for most (err, _saying_ in itself is due to a chemical... by extension... and... shit... there goes syntactic concision). Welcome!


----------



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nasmoe said:


> Welcome! Enjoy!:happy:


:laughing:



AirMarionette said:


> Bro, you are one interesting pickle! Thing. Person.
> 
> Depression's just a buncha chemicalz, all you's gotta do is find a way to rearrange 'em - and there are innumerable ways to do that! Easier said than done for most (err, _saying_ in itself is due to a chemical... by extension... and... shit... there goes syntactic concision). Welcome!


:happy:

But doesn't it get annoying typing such a long username all the time?

What a stupid comment Monk. She probably just saved it in her browser.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I've gotta echo these other responses. A depressed ENTP? Are you freakin' kidding me? :crazy:

Hah. Well, welcome to the pirate ship. Won't be long until you're wandering around the INFJ forum asking if you're one of them (they refer to each other as brothers. And Master INFJ as Father). 

(I speak from experience on the type confusion thing, and I'm a definite 7w8) And before you claim my type, ESTPs don't get "depressed" either. They just don't.


----------

